# ¿ Sería éste el Primer mensaje de Foros de Electrónica ?



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2013)

Estaba "Navideño" y me puse a buscar el "Primer Mensaje del Foro" 

Es probable que no lo sea en realidad , ya que se "limpian" temas 

Pero sería el primero de los que quedan 

Si alguien encuentra uno más viejo . . . chupetín-chupaleta-pirulín de premio 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/encoder-incremental-2/








Método empleado , buscar el último mensaje de la última página , de cada sección-item  

Saludos  !


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 30, 2013)

No creo.... hace ya algun tiempo habia encontrado estos:

http://web.archive.org/web/20050316083041/https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/
http://web.archive.org/web/*/forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## sony (Dic 30, 2013)

yo entre aqui el 2006 y veo muchas caras nuevas donde estan los amigos de esos tiempos como antony123 fogonaso, chico 3001 y muchos muchos mas que ahorita no recurdo un saludo a todos reportense..saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 30, 2013)

Este es el comentario mas viejo que encontré y posiblemente sea "El Mas Viejo" y fue escrito por *"El Padre"* de la criatura

*Data Cable Nokia RS-232*




DOSMETROS dijo:


> Estaba "Navideño" y me puse a buscar el "Primer Mensaje del Foro"
> 
> Es probable que no lo sea en realidad , *ya que se "limpian" temas* . . .







Una FogoReflexión el autor del comentario publicado por 2M, sigue apareciendo por el Foro con lo cual sería el segundo miembro mas viejo "Activo"


----------



## Dano (Dic 30, 2013)

Chico3001 dijo:


> No creo.... hace ya algun tiempo habia encontrado estos:
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20050316083041/https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/
> http://web.archive.org/web/*/forosdeelectronica.com



Esos son documentos clasificados, no muchos los conocen.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2013)

¿ Puedo pasar a buscar mi chupaleta ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 31, 2013)

Seee , pase por la ventanilla de la Fogo.Inc , pague el bono "Chupeletum" , más otro adicional "Añonuevum" y le será entregada la chupaleltita  











DOSMETROS dijo:


> Método empleado , buscar el último mensaje de la última página , de cada sección-item  !


 
Se nota que el calor no me dejó pensar claramente , un tema más largo puede estar más arriba y ser más antiguo


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2013)

La "*Chupaleta*" *!!!! Es mía ¡¡¡*, *!!!! Mía ¡¡¡*, *!!!! Mía ¡¡¡*







​


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 19, 2014)

me puse a buscar el mensaje que encontró fogo en el foro correspondiente f18, y no aparece 
¿como lo encontraste fogo?, debería aparecer donde está la raya roja del adjunto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2014)

http://web.archive.org/web/20050316083041/https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2014)

sp_27 dijo:


> me puse a buscar el mensaje que encontró fogo en el foro correspondiente *f18*, y no aparece
> ¿como lo encontraste fogo?, debería aparecer donde está la raya roja del adjunto



 Cuarto renglón 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f18/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f18/data-cable-nokia-rs-232-diseno-construccion-1/

Sobre ¿ Como lo encontré ?: _*"Nunca lo sabrán"*_


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 19, 2014)

¡Con razón! un destacado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2014)

Y mi mensaje fué el segundo . . . por tres dias perdí la chupachupa 


Pero por que aqui figura un dia antes :

http://web.archive.org/web/20050405064128/https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about2.html


jajaja el que encontró Fogo era una reedición de mi mensaje , devolveme la chupaleta !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y mi mensaje fué el segundo . . . por tres dias perdí la chupachupa
> 
> 
> Pero por que aqui figura un dia antes :
> ...






 No puedo, *! Ya la usé ¡* 

Algún día te darás cuenta porque mi candidato es el *primer* mensaje 

La dirección que figura en la WEB "Archivo" es la de mi candidato 


http ://web.archive.org/web/20050405064128/https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about2.html

http ://web.archive.org/web/20050405064128/_*https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about2.html*_


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 20, 2014)

Si ya se , es el mismo mensaje , pero yo encontré el ORIGINAL que es un día mas antiguo muajajajaja


----------



## chclau (Ene 21, 2014)

... si siguen excavando a lo mejor encuentran un Neanderthal electrotecnico...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2014)

chclau dijo:


> ... si siguen excavando a lo mejor encuentran un Neanderthal electrotecnico...



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/633086/


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 22, 2014)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/633086/


 

Ese es menos evolucionado  , es un  *Homo Heidelbergensis *


----------

